# Your favorite sarcastic Thunderbird!



## TopazThunder (Jul 9, 2008)

Ahem, oh yeah. Bandwagon time eh? I've gotten a lot of questions regarding myself, so I might as well start with the basics huh? Here's your official guide to your favorite thunderbirdy, Topaz:

Subject information from several separate files. Some info may be classified and therefore omitted.

Gender: Female
Race: Elementar (lightning)
Age: 35
Height: 6'8''
Weight: Refuses to disclose
Blood Type: Unknown due to subject's ability to biologically produce electrical energy within the bone marrow and nervous system.

Personality Overview: Willful and fiercely independent. Very outspoken and prone to fits of temper. Subject's stubbornness has gotten her out of many difficulties as much as getting her into trouble. Has been known to openly defy authority figures and established laws. Despite her rather coarse and sarcastic exterior, subject does have an apparent sense of humor and also has a caring nature towards colleagues and loved ones, but does not outwardly show it.

Also extremely intelligent, even from an early age. Possesses memory retention that far surpasses many sentient beings, including her race's norm. Has knowledge of technology, cyberengineering and advanced physics from several planets. Fighting forms and techniques include racial longstaff fighting and dozens of martial arts disciplines. Also has an extensive criminal record. Refer to Class.file X6138.

Physical Description: Exhibits average height for an Elementar. Bright yellow plumage that shows a metallic sheen in direct light. Deep cobalt markings throughout.  Subject wears her specially designed bodysuit at all times, but could just as easily go out unclothed if she so chooses. Possesses typical wing shape of a Lightning Elementar, although has shown to exhibit more advanced flight capabilities and maneuvers due to her special training. Has a long, queue-like crest that starts at her forehead. Has functional talons on both feet and wing-hands. Incredibly keen eyesight; can see six times as far as a normal humanoid, but sight is very limited in dim light or darkness.

Datapic from unknown file:







Anyway, that's me. If that still isn't enough, you'll just have to ask! I'm open for questions at anytime.


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow detailed report on your fursona  
Love that picture.
Blue and Yellow ! A rare mix of colours!


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 9, 2008)

03pagea said:


> Wow detailed report on your fursona
> Love that picture.
> Blue and Yellow ! A rare mix of colours!



Yeah I tread the fine line between nicely detailed and overdone. lol

And booyah for blue and yellow. Caution signs got nothing on me! ~v^


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 9, 2008)

I still say beautiful and i loved your detailed description, very awesome Topaz!


----------



## blinddragon667 (Jul 9, 2008)

wow this description beats the crap out of mine.  it has ref sheets and everything!

really nice btw ^_^


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 9, 2008)

blinddragon667 said:


> wow this description beats the crap out of mine.  it has ref sheets and everything!
> 
> really nice btw ^_^



Hey, it's no contest. You describe your character the way you want. Your description was fine, plus you can add to it. I just happen to have too much time on my hands! After all, Topaz has existed with me since I was in the fourth grade.

At least I didn't get into her history or a description of her race lol. That would have been murder.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 9, 2008)

Can we has Dark Topaz too? :3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 9, 2008)

That is awesome!


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 9, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Can we has Dark Topaz too? :3



Heh, why did I know you were going to ask that?  I don't have time to type up a description now, but I'll post one later okay?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 9, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> Heh, why did I know you were going to ask that?  I don't have time to type up a description now, but I'll post one later okay?



Cause you know i love that avatar. :3

Alright, i'll wait.


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 9, 2008)

Just one more thing.

Your defanitly our favorite Bird!


----------



## StormSong (Jul 9, 2008)

"Smarter then you!" 

Lol!


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 9, 2008)

wow, very detailed and really well done ^^


----------



## Zophia (Jul 9, 2008)

I was wondering what ya looked like.. Well now I know. ^^ Pretty.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 9, 2008)

That looks bloody awesome.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 10, 2008)

03pagea said:


> Just one more thing.
> 
> Your defanitly our favorite Bird!



Thank you much, Zanz. ^v^ You guys have put up with my snark enough too.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 10, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> Thank you much, Zanz. ^v^ You guys have put up with my snark enough too.



hey, u always be our favorite bird ya know? ^__^


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 10, 2008)

Arbiter said:


> hey, u always be our favorite bird ya know? ^__^



Heh, thanks Arbiter. You guys are too nice. lol


----------



## ExTo (Jul 10, 2008)

I've always been partial to blue&yellow.

I'll take note not to get you on my bad side.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 11, 2008)

Alright, a separate post here. Several people have asked about my other "half," so to speak, since my avatar looks nothing like that brightly colored peacock on the first page. ^v^ Here is some info I scrounged up on her. She's bigger, badder, and twice the helping of Topaz! Heh, yeah.

What isn't mentioned here (such as gender) means that it's the same for her as it is normal Topaz. Don't want to be redundant.


*The Following Information is Highly Classified and Has Not Been Previously Accessed Until Now.*

Code Name: T-26 (aka Dark Topaz)
Race: Elementar (exhibits advanced demonfey taint) 
Height: Changeable. Has been seen at heights of 9' to approx. 15''
Weight: Unknown, but due to subject's hollow bones and anatomical adaptations, is significantly lighter than a normal humanoid specimen of the same size.

Purported origins: Shows the obvious biological taint of a demonfey's form-changing venom. Is suspected to be changed by a Shadow demonfey Queen by the name of Fierce Gale, although this is most likely incorrect, as records have shown that she died out nearly 700 years ago. Regardless of who changed her however, the venom has drastically changed the subject's body and mind.

Psychological Overview: Due to the effects of the form change, the subject's mind was also altered in many ways. Mental capacity has not deteriorated, but subject seems to have an increased difficulty in controlling emotions, especially strong ones such as rage and lust. As a result, she has a much shorter temper and can attack at the slightest provocation. Extreme caution must be exercised in subject's presence. Additional report data pertaining to subject's thought processes have been lost.

Physical Description: Subject retains basic shape throughout, but with many alterations. Not only has stature increased, but subject can supposedly change her height at will. Plumage is a dark color that does not reflect much light and much more close-lying than normal, making subject's form more streamlined. Uncertain whether it is blue or black, but the color oddity could be attributed to constantly shifting spectra fields around subject. Crest is made up of sturdy hollow quills that possess a virulent poison. Tail has elongated and now resembles that of a Shadow demonfey's, including a biometallic alloy blade at the end. Subject still retains keen eyesight, but can now also see in various other spectrums, including infrared and ultraviolet. No longer exhibits poor vision in darkness. Wings are no longer feathered but webbed, decreasing maneuverability slightly but increasing flight speed.

The most unusual aspect of her alteration is the energy she channels. Normally produces and manipulates electricity, subject now creates a highly volatile, rare and mysterious energy known as haleron. Only known organism that produces and also thrives on such energy biologically. Due to the incredible power and instability of haleron, subject has been classed as a type 9 threat and must be closely monitored at all times. Class.file 6111

Datapic sketches are a compilation of incomplete physical profiling that was halted due to the destruction of the test site. Cause is still unknown.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 11, 2008)

As awesome as your other half, Topaz^^
Also, very frightening seeing her in action.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2008)

Topaz is the best.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 11, 2008)

Not bad for a non-scalie ^_^


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 11, 2008)

Whoo! So cool! And i got to see her in action yesterday! Whoo!


----------



## StormSong (Jul 11, 2008)

Dark Topaz is SO cool.

You are an incredible artist!


----------



## ExTo (Jul 11, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> Not bad for a non-scalie ^_^



Well, birds did evolve from dinosaurs, haha...



StormSong said:


> You are an incredible artist!



Seconded!


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks guys, both for the comments about her and about my art. Never thought other people could accept and even like Topaz and her Elementar race until I joined this site lol.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 14, 2008)

Did you know that I thought you was a dude? XD


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 14, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Did you know that I thought you was a dude? XD



lol No harm done; it's not the first time.

Factoid: Elementar females do not have breasts because they are not mammals, plus they have equally broad shoulders compared to the males due to denser muscle anchored in the chest for flight. There are ways to tell the males from the females, such as _slightly_ narrower shoulders and feminine hips and legs.

Ooh I rambled there.....sorry about that. Won't happen again.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 14, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> lol No harm done; it's not the first time.
> 
> Factoid: Elementar females do not have breasts because they are not mammals, plus they have equally broad shoulders compared to the males due to denser muscle anchored in the chest for flight. There are ways to tell the males from the females, such as _slightly_ narrower shoulders and feminine hips and legs.
> 
> Ooh I rambled there.....sorry about that. Won't happen again.



Thankfully I understood it all. X3


----------



## TopazThunder (Jul 14, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Thankfully I understood it all. X3



Good I'm glad lol. I always feel like I'm sounding like an idiot when explaining the various races I think up. Always helps when some put up with and even understand it.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 14, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> Good I'm glad lol. I always feel like I'm sounding like an idiot when explaining the various races I think up. Always helps when some put up with and even understand it.



Actually, I found it interesting. =D


----------

